# Que impresora/Multifuncion compro?

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola! Estoy con ganas de comprar una Impresora Multifuncion. Estoy entre Epson y HP, no se cual sea mas conveniente o compatible.

Espero consejos. Gracias!

----------

## pacho2

Yo tengo una HP PSC1610 completamente soportada, uso cups 1.2.4 y hplip 1.6.9

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Donde podre ver cuales son soportadas? Tengo miedo comprarme una muy nueva y no tenga soporte aun. Mas que nada ahi esta mi problema. Son todas USB ahora.

----------

## jmp_

beware: algunas no funcionarán en 64bits aunque si vayan en 32bits.

Creo que habría que tener eso en cuenta también.

----------

## pacho2

La mía va en amd64 también  :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

Si, yo tambien tengo una HP PSC 1410 que es economica y funciona perfectamente con hplip y cups...

Saludos

----------

